# Tata Motors launches Tata Indigo LS <A entry level Sedan>



## Kiran.dks (May 17, 2007)

*www.tatatechnologies.com/images/logo.jpg​*
Tata Motors establishes another benchmark with Tata Indigo*
Country's Entry level Common Rail Diesel Sedan

Tata Motors today announced the launch of its entry level common rail diesel (DICOR) offering in the sedan range with the Indigo LS version at Rs.5.25 lakhs (ex-showroom Delhi).

The 70PS sedan delivering a maximum torque of 140Nm @ 1800 - 3000 rpm comes equipped with Heating & Air-conditioning as well as Power Steering. This model also features beige coloured interiors along with body coloured bumpers, and is being offered in six attractive colours.

The 1.4 litre common rail diesel engine was first offered on the company's premium saloon - the long wheel base Indigo XL (at Rs.6.15 lakhs ex-showroom Delhi for the Classic trim level). It then appeared as a top-end offering on the normal Indigo (the LX version) at an ex-showroom price of Rs.5.85 lakhs. Now with the Indigo LS DICOR at Rs.5.25 lakhs, it becomes the country's most attractively priced common rail diesel offering amongst sedans.

The Tata Indigo range has been a best seller in the entry mid-size segment since its launch in December 2002 and has sold over 150,000 cars till date.

*Courtesy*: Press Release

Home Page


----------



## kumarmohit (May 17, 2007)

Wat abt the 1lakh car, and the one they were trying to run on compressed air?


----------



## Anindya (May 17, 2007)

@Kumarmohit ur first wish will be fulfilled in mid-08. Dont know about the other one.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 17, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Wat abt the 1lakh car, and the one they were trying to run on compressed air?



Yes. Mr. Ratan Tata has said that first Rs.1 lakh car is scheduled to roll out in 2008. Tata MDI compressed car project is in the verge of production. I have no idea when will it roll out.


----------



## azzu (May 19, 2007)

aahhh some one here likes automobiles


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 19, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> aahhh some one here likes automobiles



Why not? Automobile industry is blooming. The day is not far behind when, Automobile design and services overtakes software services.


----------



## azzu (May 19, 2007)

iam an wanna be autodesigner and finding people that can help me and as u see my sign
I LOVE AND LIVE TO DESIGN


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 19, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> iam an wanna be autodesigner and finding people that can help me and as u see my sign
> I LOVE AND LIVE TO DESIGN



Learn some design applications like CATIA V5, UG, PRO-E. They are the main softwares used for designing. If you are noob to design, you may initially start with AutoCAD.


----------



## azzu (May 19, 2007)

presently i completed my 10th and after my +2 will do auto engg and then will try for auto design pg . Presently iam good at 3DSmax,photoshop and quite good at hand sketching.Thank or ur reply BTW what do u do..


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 19, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> presently i completed my 10th and after my +2 will do auto engg and then will try for auto design pg . Presently iam good at 3DSmax,photoshop and quite good at hand sketching.Thank or ur reply BTW what do u do..



Ok. That's good. I am working in Design segment from past 5 years.


----------

